# 357 maximum



## blackbear (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone ever shoot the 357 Maximum?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 22, 2011)

My 'ol man had one for years, a Blackhawk with 10 1/2" barrel. Never got shot very much, kinda front end heavy.


----------



## Richard P (Jan 22, 2011)

Lots of people have used them. What's your question about them ?


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 23, 2011)

yep have a TC pistol and carbine in 357Max  like the load but reloading is the only way to go for ammo now days


----------



## blackbear (Jan 23, 2011)

Pros and cons..get one=yes or no... where do you find brass?group great with 38&357mag. or scatter like a shoty?


----------



## Richard P (Jan 23, 2011)

You might do some reading on SpecialtyPistols.com and GraybeardOutdoors.com
The max is a good choice if you dont already have a .41 or .44. The top bullet weight is usually 200 but many folks opt for the 180s.  A spire point 35/ 180 will probably best a flat point 240 in 44. Generally, recoil isnt bad. A 14'' barrel gets more out of the cartridge but isnt as handy to carry.  You can always shoot .357 and .38 in it. 
  Brass can be found via internet search. You might try MidSouth or Midway.   Grouping largely depends on the skill of the operator.  Most will outshoot their owner.  
   If you already have a Contender frame, and can find 50 or so rds of brass, and have a line on a good deal---buy it.  I think you'd like it with a nice 2x on it for short work.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 23, 2011)

$25.99 per 100    http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=1601729225


----------



## Dub (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting round.  


Like EddyM said, it's best utilized by handloaders.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 23, 2011)

Our member bowhntr has one and has used it to take quite a few deer.

One of the cool things about the Max and a Contender is that you can load it up with pointy .35 caliber bullets.

I will probably end up with one after a while, but not right now.


----------



## Darrell H (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a 10" MGM Contender in .357 Max.  I'm shooting a 180 grain XTP/4227 handload.  As I recall, chronographed velocity with this load was a little over 1700 fps.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes I have one its a super 14 " with a 2X Burris scope . I have owned this barrel some 7-8 yrs and it has taken around 20 deer and my best 8 pt whitetail yet . Made my longest shot this year @ 150 yds and it was DRT . I hand load for mine and have had some great accuracy with the Hornady 180 SSP bullet . Found most of my brass at some gun shows , now close to 250 pcs and have only been using 30 pcs so far . Was using 4227 powder but switched up to W296 and it shoots great . I dont recommend shooting 38s in it but a few 357s might not hurt it , its like going to a .22 rimfire shooting 357s in it. This is a much higher pressure load than the .357 mag .


----------



## kdean (Jan 26, 2011)

Bullseye gunshop in lawrenceville had at least one box of ammo the other day.  Not sure if they get it on a regular basis or not.


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 26, 2011)

Unless it is old stock or custom made ammo nobody makes a scheduled run of .357 Max anymore. I found some at a gunshow not long ago and they wanted $50 for a box


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 30, 2011)

Had a 10 inch Contender.  Super accurate.  Low recoil but big blast.   Would be good for 150 yards on deer if you can hit.


----------



## Big OHIO (Jan 30, 2011)

14 inch barrle a tack driver at 50 yards and still a tight group at 100


----------

